# Order has been placed for the 2003 !!!!



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Well guys, it looks like the order is in 

It's gonna be a 2003 330i with 
- Manual transmission *thanks TD* (heh heh, I couldn't resist  )
- Premium Package
- Sports package
- Xenon's
- Heated seats
- Metallic Color

Delivery should the end of November / early December 


Trade in on my 330Ci as of today would be $29,700, of course it's gonna get reappraised in 2 months so I am hoping it will stay around $29,000 even . . .

I wanted you to put your mind at ease that I will be here for the next 2 years to harass all of you


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Well guys, it looks like the order is in
> 
> It's gonna be a 2003 330i with
> - Manual transmission *thanks TD* (heh heh, I couldn't resist  )
> ...


don't tease us


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Order has been placed for the 2003 !!!!*



atyclb said:


> *
> 
> don't tease us
> *


He's probably aiming for another 300-400 post thread. :tsk:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Order has been placed for the 2003 !!!!*



Cliff3 said:


> *
> 
> He's probably aiming for another 300-400 post thread. :tsk: *


He just likes the attention.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Congrats Alan! I'm noting you went with the sedan... good man! Next time I'm prolly gonna switch it up w/ a coupe if I stick with the 330.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Well guys, it looks like the order is in
> 
> It's gonna be a 2003 330i with
> - Manual transmission *thanks TD* (heh heh, I couldn't resist  )
> ...


Metallic color???? That's not very definitive.

Just what we all need, more harassment.:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The reason I didn't put the color in is because

I CAN'T DECIDE !!!!!!!

It's between 
1) Orient blue/Sand or Topaz/Grey (there's that color again)
2) Steel Blue/ Sand
3) Black with sand or Nat brown

Also, in that exact order - the reason Ihave 2 number 1's is becasue they are tied for first place . . .

My real concern is I will get bored of the blues . . .


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *The reason I didn't put the color in is because
> 
> I CAN'T DECIDE !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Don't you get bored with everything? And, haven't you been driving a black car for the past 2 years? Finally, where'd the steel blue/sand combo come from?


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *The reason I didn't put the color in is because
> 
> I CAN'T DECIDE !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Get RED/NATURAL. I can tell you have a need to get people's attention and you seldon see a red bimmer these days.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan,

check this thread here that Jon posted.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Alan,
> 
> check this thread here that Jon posted.
> 
> *


Yeah Alan... pick THIS color-


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *
> 
> Don't you get bored with everything? And, haven't you been driving a black car for the past 2 years? Finally, where'd the steel blue/sand combo come from? *


Yes I get bored but my 330 has managed to keep my interest for 2 yrs & 2 months which is a record . . .

I saw a bueatiful steel blue with sand 325 with sport at the dealer that had just been detailed. . . I never considered that color unitl I saw this one and it looked really nice. The problem is when that color is dirty it takes on a pale look

As far as black . . . well what can I say . . . I LOVE that color for all my cars and if I wasn't getting almost the same car I would get it again but it really would look almost exactly the same.

I am REALLY thinking of Topaz and the ONLY reason I am not totally set is because at the dealer today it the sun was bright as h*ll and it really looks a pale in this sunlight . . .


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Yeah Alan... pick THIS color-
> 
> ...


That has my vote too 

As I read for initial post, I was ready to reply and tell you to special order Techno Violet. Then I scroll down and see Alex B. post, then TDs..................it is an *OMEN* Alan  :dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> That has my vote too
> 
> As I read for initial post, I was ready to reply and tell you to special order Techno Violet. Then I scroll down and see Alex B. post, then TDs..................it is an OMEN Alan  :dunno: *


you guys gotta be kidding me :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> you guys gotta be kidding me :dunno: :dunno: *


Absolutely not.

I like the unique look it would generate, which would depict your individuality:thumbup:

It's not :bigpimp: ish IMO, I would personally get it if I were ordering a sedan.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Purple/Violet is not a bad color, one of my top 5 personally.

For a car, it really depends on the type of car, and i think it would look great on a BMW sedan, IMO. There was actually a brief purple penchant for cars in my family not so long ago...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Ok guys . . . decision is gonna be Topaz with gray (I'm 99% sure)

I can't help it . .. I love that freakin color !!!!

Just look how good that loaner car looks in my driveway . . .


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I am REALLY thinking of Topaz and the ONLY reason I am not totally set is because at the dealer today it the sun was bright as h*ll and it really looks a pale in this sunlight . . . *


With the right wax topaz looks good in the sun too :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> With the right wax topaz looks good in the sun too :dunno: *


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Congrats Alan, we know you'll end up ordering black.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

GimpyMcFarlan said:



> *
> 
> I have to agree with berford. I was going for a Topaz Blue until I saw the Electric Red / Natural combo in the showroom. :thumbup: *


Hey, that's two votes for the same color, Alan. And you still save the cost of metallic. What a deal.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

berford said:


> *
> 
> Hey, that's two votes for the same color, Alan. And you still save the cost of metallic. What a deal.  :thumbup: :thumbup: *


I like bright red but on the sedan I'm not crazy about it plus it's just not me . . . sorry guys :tsk:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I like bright red but on the sedan I'm not crazy about it plus it's just not me . . . sorry guys :tsk: *


Then you'll just have to go back to THE COUPE...or maybe the CAB.  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Ok guys . . . decision is gonna be Topaz with gray (I'm 99% sure)
> 
> I can't help it . .. I love that freakin color !!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Alan,

Congrats! I was going to suggest Topaz too. However, IMO, Topaz/Sand is a better combo...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

berford said:


> *
> 
> Then you'll just have to go back to THE COUPE...or maybe the CAB.  :dunno: :dunno: *


heh heh . . . if there is one thing I am sure about, it's that I want the 4 door . . . at least I have that one thing done in my mind !!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> Hey Alan,
> 
> Congrats! I was going to suggest Topaz too. However, IMO, Topaz/Sand is a better combo... *


thanks Alex . . . I don't know about the sand in Topaz, when I see it I'm not crazy about it . . .


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks Guys for all your advice, pictures and emails. You made this extremely tough decision . . . well tougher  


Just want to let you know the order has been placed for a Topaz with grey leather interior !!!


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Thanks Guys for all your advice, pictures and emails. You made this extremely tough decision . . . well tougher
> 
> Just want to let you know the order has been placed for a Topaz with grey leather interior !!! *


Congrats! What production week are you?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Thanks Guys for all your advice, pictures and emails. You made this extremely tough decision . . . well tougher
> 
> Just want to let you know the order has been placed for a Topaz with grey leather interior !!! *


Really?!? I'm surprised--are you sure that's the right choice?

 :angel:  :angel: 
excellent choice, I think.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> Congrats! What production week are you? *


thanks, I'm not sure what production week . . . I think he said 47 . . . all I know is estimated delivery is 11/27 . . .

Next week I'll get a vin and start tracking it on the owners circle.

This new tracking system is going to be much better then the last time I ordered my car because they didn't have online tracking then.


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Thanks Guys for all your advice, pictures and emails. You made this extremely tough decision . . . well tougher
> 
> Just want to let you know the order has been placed for a Topaz with grey leather interior !!! *


Nice choice...one of the pics here of that combo really looked great. You'll have to show us, of course when it comes in. Happy b'day.


----------



## TopazTim325 (May 20, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Thanks Guys for all your advice, pictures and emails. You made this extremely tough decision . . . well tougher
> 
> Just want to let you know the order has been placed for a Topaz with grey leather interior !!! *


Wow, what a birthday present! Congrats, Alan, you're gonna luv Topaz, and it's never a boring color. In a year of ownership, I find that there's always a new shade to view.

:thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alan F said:


> *Thanks Guys for all your advice, pictures and emails. You made this extremely tough decision . . . well tougher   *


We try... 



> *Just want to let you know the order has been placed for a Topaz with grey leather interior !!! *


Excellent choice. :thumbup: FWIW, I posted some pics of my car in the general forum showing off the Thule rack I installed this morning. It is an overcast day today, so the topaz is running darker than usual.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Thanks Guys for all your advice, pictures and emails. You made this extremely tough decision . . . well tougher
> 
> Just want to let you know the order has been placed for a Topaz with grey leather interior !!! *


Good for you Al(ee)an F. 

aty boy Alan:thumbup:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> thanks, I'm not sure what production week . . . I think he said 47 . . . all I know is estimated delivery is 11/27 . . . *


47 might be the week of delivery, but more than likely you are in the 42nd week category. I ordered 9 days before you and I was told to expect a week 41 production period.

The good news for you and other stateside delivery folks is that production is running a week or two ahead of schedule, so you could see yours as early as mid-November. :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> 47 might be the week of delivery, but more than likely you are in the 42nd week category. I ordered 9 days before you and I was told to expect a week 41 production period.
> 
> The good news for you and other stateside delivery folks is that production is running a week or two ahead of schedule, so you could see yours as early as mid-November. :thumbup: *


Oh, thanks for telling me . . . usually I'm on top of these type of things but the whole 'pick a color' thing distracted me . . .


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Congrat's Alan!!

M3 wheel with the order for warranty protection? 

Rear sun shade?

If I were to do it a thrid time, I'd get both from the start!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

RChoudry said:


> *Congrat's Alan!!
> 
> M3 wheel with the order for warranty protection?
> 
> ...


No sunshade since I am tinting the windows I really don't think I need it and I've got no plans on he M3 steering wheel . . .

What I do have plans on are swapping out the wood trim for Aluminum and most likely a set of clears

From what I understand the clears are like $400-500 :yikes:


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

aren't clears included with the soprt package?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

RChoudry said:


> *aren't clears included with the soprt package? *


not with the sedan


----------

